# Barn/stall size (height/area) for average sized horses?



## Latestarter (Sep 7, 2015)

Greetings and thanks in advance! 

I am going to be building a livestock bldg and though I will be owning goats, I will be selling the property in a year or two and want the building suitable for potential buyers w/horses. The property can lawfully have 3 horses on it but would better hold 2. That's neither here nor there... I need to make the bldg big enough for 2-3 horse stalls + storage/tack, and a grooming/handling area (for horses).

I expect to have between 6-12 goats (until goat math strikes of course); 2-3 bucks, the rest does, and will keep them separated except for breeding. I will be setting the inside of the bldg up to have separate movable/adjustable pens for birthing does (probably 3-4), a holding pen/area for the other does, and a smaller enclosure for the bucks at the other end as well as storage area for hay/grain and a milking area. When it's time to separate the kids from the does, I will place the kids in the birthing pens and the does all together.

OK, so how large should each horse stall be? Width/length/height? How large should the barn doors be height/width wise to allow easy access for a handler and a horse? I plan on basically building a single story pole barn structure that is open internally so can be set up however is determined best by the owner.

Thanks again!


----------



## Vossfarm (Sep 7, 2015)

Way to think ahead for the future, smart! I know most of the horse stables have 10x10 or 12x12 stalls for rent, I've seen low ceilings with horses in them but I imagine you'd want the ceiling high enough that a rearing horse would not hit its head and take into consideration making things large enough to lift a tractor bucket for stall cleaning... I am not an expert, but I would like to follow this conversation! What kind of goats do you have? We raise Nubians.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2015)

I'd make it no less than 10' tall, 12' would be better.  12'x12' stalls, or 12'x14' you could always quarter the stall for goats. Floor and build walls in one stall for tack/feed room.


----------

